
There Is No Free Market for Electricity: Can There Ever Be? - cwal37
https://americanaffairsjournal.org/2017/05/no-free-market-electricity-can-ever/
======
sharemywin
why not put a blockchain in the signal? probably wouldn't work, but I'll throw
it out there.

